# My dog was attacked and is now very timid



## paulderbs (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,

We have two black toy poodles (rescues from a lady who works with my wife and is the area coordinator for poodle rescue).
Some months ago, my son was walking them in one of our usual park areas when they were chased down by a greyhound. The older poodle avoided being caught, but the younger one (Milly) was chased into a corner by the greyhound, which then picked her up and shook her several times before dropping her. Both of our dogs bolted and ran for home. My son eventually caught up with them outside our address (a distance of about 1/2 mile). Milly was very traumatised and sustained bruising and abrasions to her chest area.
Ever since the incident, Milly is very nervous around any dogs, particularly big ones (understandably). We have tried to 'socialise' her with other dogs as much as possible but her behaviour hasn't got any better. She is happy enough in all other respects (and a lunatic indoors!!), but doesn't get the benefit she could from country walks, as she sticks to my side like glue and won't explore with the older one. Can anyone help me with ideas to get her out of this behaviour please? Sorry to waffle on

Thanks in anticipation

Paul and Sally


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

paulderbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have two black toy poodles (rescues from a lady who works with my wife and is the area coordinator for poodle rescue).
> Some months ago, my son was walking them in one of our usual park areas when they were chased down by a greyhound. The older poodle avoided being caught, but the younger one (Milly) was chased into a corner by the greyhound, which then picked her up and shook her several times before dropping her. Both of our dogs bolted and ran for home. My son eventually caught up with them outside our address (a distance of about 1/2 mile). Milly was very traumatised and sustained bruising and abrasions to her chest area.
> ...


She will probably come out of it herself, provided you don't make to much of a fuss/issue. Let her gain her confidence again naturally. Her sense of curiosity will start her investigating things again.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

There is a belief amongst trainers I know that 'Once a dog is attacked by another dog - he/she will never be the same again'.

I believe that a lot.

You can help them by teaching them obedience, but having them 'roam' may or may not happen over time - one bad experience for a dog can affect them for the rest of their lives........

The only problem I forsee, is that your dog may become aggressive to other dogs in the future.........

Then, you would definitely have to intergrate obedience to your walks.......

Socialise only with friendly dogs that YOU KNOW - or dogs that do NOTHING.

I personally do not like dog parks or let my dogs play with other dogs. I only socialise my dogs with other dogs I 100% trust.

I hope it gets better.



paulderbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have two black toy poodles (rescues from a lady who works with my wife and is the area coordinator for poodle rescue).
> Some months ago, my son was walking them in one of our usual park areas when they were chased down by a greyhound. The older poodle avoided being caught, but the younger one (Milly) was chased into a corner by the greyhound, which then picked her up and shook her several times before dropping her. Both of our dogs bolted and ran for home. My son eventually caught up with them outside our address (a distance of about 1/2 mile). Milly was very traumatised and sustained bruising and abrasions to her chest area.
> ...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My dog has been nipped 3 times and attacked once-each time he was on lead and it still happened. Despite that he is very confident and sees every dog as a potential play mate. He is lucky that he has dog friends that he can play with and I always have a high value treat with me for when he sees another dog. I'm sure yours will settle again.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

nipped is nothing.

attacked - well, your dog, and you are very lucky. I have seen TOO many dogs ruined because of an attack.
(I have also seen dogs that have been attacked and are fine) - but whether they 'recover' from being fearful/nervous around other dogs - well, I'd like to hear from anyone who HAS had a dog that has 'recovered' completely.



Jobeth said:


> My dog has been nipped 3 times and attacked once-each time he was on lead and it still happened. Despite that he is very confident and sees every dog as a potential play mate. He is lucky that he has dog friends that he can play with and I always have a high value treat with me for when he sees another dog. I'm sure yours will settle again.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

edidasa said:


> nipped is nothing.
> 
> attacked - well, your dog, and you are very lucky. I have seen TOO many dogs ruined because of an attack.
> (I have also seen dogs that have been attacked and are fine) - but whether they 'recover' from being fearful/nervous around other dogs - well, I'd like to hear from anyone who HAS had a dog that has 'recovered' completely.


Both of my dogs have been attacked (full on teeth scuffle resulting in injuries requiring vet treatment). One has never been phased by it and has no issues, the other has battled since with his nerves and feeling the need to defend himself. Same breed type, but different ages of incidents. 
My nervous boy, has had a couple of other run in's since, probably due to his poor body language and vocalisations when meeting others, which has of course, knocked his confidence.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Check out things like clicker training, with games such as 'Look At That':
Chili Playing "look at that" - YouTube

The dog in the video took a year of positive association around a variety of triggers, but is now a huge amount better. The game is detailed in 'Control Unleashed' written by Leslie McDevitt, it would be a worthwhile read for you I think. The game is based around classical conditioning- changing a dog's immediate perception or emotion towards a stimulus. So, with large amounts of looking at the stimulus (other large dogs) and being immediately rewarded with high-value food or toys (cheese, chicken, tug toys etc.) their behaviour will become more relaxed because their underlying emotion is a lot more positive.

Other techniques include Behaviour Adjustment Training (BAT), developed by Grisha Stewart, and it appears to work wonders. I have used it a little myself recently, and feel the dogs enjoy it when it is timed correctly. Grisha has had major success with it:
Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT) | Official site for BAT: dog-friendly training for reactivity (aggression, fear, frustration) by Grisha Stewart, MA

BAT is based on giving the dog more control over their behaviour around scary things. So, instead of trying to run away or becoming hostile, you can teach them that the more social, polite calming or 'cut off' signals can be used to diffuse a scary situation just as well. So, position yourself at a good distance from another large dog, and as soon as your dog offers some socially acceptable signal like a yawn, look away, head turn, lip lick etc. (check out Turid Rugaas' book 'calming signals') you reward by moving away from the other dog, which is most likely what your dog wants in general. Distance to other dogs can be brought down slowly with time, all the while your dog learns to use these socially acceptable behaviours to gain their desired reward- i.e. moving away. This method, in later stages, also includes using treats and toys to classically condition, just like in the Look At That game. Grisha has a book out called 'Behaviour Adjustment Training'.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My dog is fine around other dogs and plays very well. He was shaken by the neck and thrown around several times crying before I could save him. I suppose as he didn't need the vet you might say that it isn't serious though and so it doesn't count that he doesnt have issues.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi,

I have got any advice for you i'm sorry but i just wanted to come in and say hello as I know how you feel. My Yorkie was attacked and killed by a whippet in 1992 in front of me. He had also been attacked by 4 other dogs before that and so did another Yorkie of mine. Thankfully they never got the fear but I can completely understand why Milly (btw my Yorkie is called Millie) has now scared of other dogs. I've been scared ever since Charlie got killed and only since about March has been letting my Millie socialise with other dogs even though it was 19 years ago. I completely got the fear and for me every dog was a threat to mine and so I'd pick her up and not let any dogs come near her. So much so that I used to avoid taking her for walks. But since March I've slowly been letting other dogs come and say hello and I've had no problems since. I guess it will just take time for her to feel safe again. I wish you both luck!!


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

Yes, again, socialise with dogs you KNOW are friendly (or you trust the owner - or ASK the owner,...) 

If your dog is fearful, you need to do as much as you can to make the dog FOCUS ON YOU around other dogs..... food/toys etc. 

Counter-condition, distance is your friend.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

edidasa said:


> nipped is nothing.
> 
> attacked - well, your dog, and you are very lucky. I have seen TOO many dogs ruined because of an attack.
> (I have also seen dogs that have been attacked and are fine) - but whether they 'recover' from being fearful/nervous around other dogs - well, I'd like to hear from anyone who HAS had a dog that has 'recovered' completely.


My dog was attacked by a lurcher and a greyhound (same incident both owned by the same person) when he was about 10 months old. Did not phase him at all he went off to play straight after, despite checking him over did not realise he had a puncture wound & needed course of antibiotics till a few days after. Its not made him wary of other dogs but think I was just very lucky and it must be much more intimidating for a smaller dog.


----------

